# Icone téléchargement du dock ...besoin d'aide



## moebius80 (26 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise le dock en position éventail et j'aimerais avoir une icone du dossier téléchargements customisée qui ressemble à un bac et voir les fichiers téléchargés dans le bac...: 

J'ai modifié l'icone téléchargement en prenant une icone pour...mais je ne vois pas mes fichiers dans le bac...si quelqu'un peut m'aider..


----------



## pickwick (26 Juillet 2009)

encore faut il faire un clic sur le bac pour que s'ouvre l'éventail et que l'on voit les fichiers


----------



## moebius80 (26 Juillet 2009)

Oui, mais j'aimerais voir les fichiers "derrière" sans cliquer... En gros j'aimerais qu'on ai l'impression que la pile est dans le bac.


----------



## pickwick (26 Juillet 2009)

ah là vous révez  mossieu.... il faut attendre windows 8 ou 9....
mais sans blague.... c'est une plaisanterie ???


----------



## moebius80 (26 Juillet 2009)

Je ne vois pas ou est la plaisanterie... Il s'agit de customiser le dock...


----------



## divoli (26 Juillet 2009)

En gros, tu voudrais avoir le même effet que pour la corbeille, lorsqu'elle est vide puis lorsqu'il y a un ou plusieurs fichiers dedans, si j'ai bien compris...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> ah là vous révez  mossieu.... il faut attendre windows 8 ou 9....
> mais sans blague.... c'est une plaisanterie ???




Il faut créer un dossier vide et le mettre avec un nom du genre _nom pour qu'il soit classé en premier.
Tu appliques à ce dossier l'icone du bac et rouuuuuule ma poule


----------



## MichaelScott (26 Juillet 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> ah là vous révez  mossieu.... il faut attendre windows 8 ou 9....
> mais sans blague.... c'est une plaisanterie ???



absolument aucun rapport avec MAC OSX et encore moin avec la question demander
c'est du nimporte quoi...


----------



## moebius80 (27 Juillet 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Il faut créer un dossier vide et le mettre avec un nom du genre _nom pour qu'il soit classé en premier.
> Tu appliques à ce dossier l'icone du bac et rouuuuuule ma poule



Merci pour l'astuce, ça fonctionne...

J'espère que cela sera prévu dans snow leopard...


----------

